# mint old school orion concept goodness!



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

*this is not my auction*

i wish i had money to play around with because i would grab this! i don't even have a use for it, i just have a soft spot in my heart for this stuff.


Orion Concept 97 2 Digital 30 Band Equalizer New Competition Old School USA | eBay


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Me too.


----------

